# Forum Home Renovation Tiling  Tiles on Pebblecrete

## MickB

Our rear patio is exposed pebblecrete finish on the slab.
I want to install tiles on top of this slab. Can I lay the tiles directly onto the rough surface(pebbles) or do I need to get the surface ground back to a smooth surface?

----------


## Honorary Bloke

> Our rear patio is exposed pebblecrete finish on the slab.
> I want to install tiles on top of this slab. Can I lay the tiles directly onto the rough surface(pebbles) or do I need to get the surface ground back to a smooth surface?

  No. Easier to render it flat than grind it I would guess. But it needs to be flat.  :Smilie:

----------


## Dirty Doogie

I have used a MAPEI tile glue over pebblecrete. The tiles have been down for 4 years in sun and rain and no tiles have come loose. The glue is expensive though. 
Doog

----------

